# Holy Freaking Hammies!!!!



## Kristina (Jul 25, 2012)

Doing rescue means I know other people that also do rescue  I have adopted several of my animals from a small animal rescuer that lives in the same town as me.

Recently she took in a BUNCH of animals from a hoarder/flipper (we have a few in the area, sadly.) Amongst them were some Roborovski hamsters.

I say some. SOME! HAHAHAHAHA!

So I was going to adopt 4 of them, two males and two females and keep them in separate cages. My daughter Katie has been wanting some hammies for a long time. Brenda said I could have them ALL, but I figured David would flat out kill me.

Brenda loaded the hammies up and came over last night. We started picking the ones we wanted, but Kate wanted three of the males (I couldn't blame her, they were freaking adorable!) So David said to go ahead and get three females then. Then, he kind of sighs and says, "Let's just take them all."







Yeah. I about died. However, I am now the proud owner of FIFTEEN Robo hamsters. And since they weren't separated prior to Brenda rescuing them, there is no guarantee that none of the gals are pregnant. But, I shall deal with that as it come 













So, my next project will to build a couple of enclosures similar to this - 






The whole bright colored plastic tube thing just doesn't appeal to me, but these natural enclosure are pretty cool


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congratulations New Hammie Mother!!! Robo's are so much fun!


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! Thats alot of hampsters!!! Good luck. 

Whats a "flipper?"


----------



## Kristina (Jul 25, 2012)

Somebody that gets animals, gets bored/stops taking proper care of them rather quickly, sells/trades them or gives them away in order to get other animals, and then repeats the process.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Somebody that gets animals, gets bored/stops taking proper care of them rather quickly, sells/trades them or gives them away in order to get other animals, and then repeats the process.



Wow, someone must have a really short attention span to get bored with a hamster. They have such short lives. I guess I could see a child getting bored....

Come to think of it, I know a few adult reptile flippers...


----------



## Kristina (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, it is pretty sad. This particular woman has a span of about two to four weeks. I think two months is the longest I have ever seen her keep an animal, including dogs and cats. She always says, "I just ran out of food today!" which means a week or so ago.

It's a tough position - keep enabling her by taking the animals in, or let them suffer and die because she won't feed/clean them? Brenda and I just keep taking them...


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Yeah, it is pretty sad. This particular woman has a span of about two to four weeks. I think two months is the longest I have ever seen her keep an animal, including dogs and cats. She always says, "I just ran out of food today!" which means a week or so ago.
> 
> It's a tough position - keep enabling her by taking the animals in, or let them suffer and die because she won't feed/clean them? Brenda and I just keep taking them...



Oh, those poor animals. They must be so confused. Its very kind of yo to take them in.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 25, 2012)

2-4 weeks is such a short time, I am impressed (but not in a good way).


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that your set up or one you plant to build I also want to build I'm afraid of insafe wood stain sealant etc. So hard.


----------



## wellington (Jul 25, 2012)

OMG, thats a lot of hampsters. Love the enclosure. Your going to be busy building. Your hubby, well either very, very nice or wants something, or both LOL. Why don't the two of you call the authorities on the hoarder?


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 25, 2012)

A noble cause you have, keep up the good work.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 25, 2012)

We have called on her, and in fact we are both pretty tight with animal control, but it has done no good  

I had some corn on the cob for dinner, gave the little critters the left over cobs and they had a blast and a half with it  Now we just need 15 hamster balls!


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 25, 2012)

Just FYI never put a male and female together they breed like crazy...and the female can store the semen for at least three litters.....Also the offspring hit sexual maturity within 2wks....IT can be a friggin nightmare if one of those becomes pregnant....trust me.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 26, 2012)

Speaking of flippers, we just recently found a CRAIGSLIST AD for a dog that our rescue adopted out to a woman and her longtime partner less than a year ago. It even said in the ad "2 year old tricolor female Border Collie, recently adopted from Border Collie Rescue" Dumb A**es... our contract states that within less then a year of the adoption, we have full legal right to take the dog back, so we are sending our lawyer to their place sometime this week  

I have a sister that is that way also. She got her first cat, didn't think it was friendly enough, so she let it go on a farm. Got a second cat, thought it was too friendly, so she let it go on a farm. I can't stand people like that.

Anyways, wow,with that many females, I suspect you will have closer to 40 Robos before all is said and done  I've also never seen a black Robo, just the tan and white. Very fancy


----------



## Edna (Jul 26, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Yeah, it is pretty sad. This particular woman has a span of about two to four weeks. I think two months is the longest I have ever seen her keep an animal, including dogs and cats. She always says, "I just ran out of food today!" which means a week or so ago.
> 
> It's a tough position - keep enabling her by taking the animals in, or let them suffer and die because she won't feed/clean them? Brenda and I just keep taking them...



For your sake, Kristina, I hope her next animal adventure isn't emus or ostriches!


----------



## Kristina (Jul 26, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> Just FYI never put a male and female together they breed like crazy...and the female can store the semen for at least three litters.....Also the offspring hit sexual maturity within 2wks....IT can be a friggin nightmare if one of those becomes pregnant....trust me.



Yes, I get that, hence the separation. This isn't my first hamster adventure. 



Edna said:


> For your sake, Kristina, I hope her next animal adventure isn't emus or ostriches!



That is almost funny, lol. When I had my farm there was a woman with a similar issue that I ended up with animals from over a several year period, ranging from hermit crabs to horses, no joke. The first was two llamas, then some chickens, rabbits, iguanas, TTBT, snakes, two horses, diamond doves.. It was constantly something that she could no longer care for. I think the llamas and the iguanas were in the worst shape.


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2012)

How many animals have you had just dropped off at your place? Once it is know that someone will take in animals, usually, everyone decides to drop theirs off instead of trying to find it a home. I would bet you probably have had a few drop offs unsuspectingly greet you in the morning


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 26, 2012)

wellington said:


> How many animals have you had just dropped off at your place? Once it is know that someone will take in animals, usually, everyone decides to drop theirs off instead of trying to find it a home. I would bet you probably have had a few drop offs unsuspectingly greet you in the morning



Not to mention that I seriously think animals have a 6th sense for people that can help them. I can't tell you how many more animals I have encountered walking on the streets that my nature forces me to help since I started fostering and volunteering for a dog rescue. I swear, it's like they KNOW when to escape from their less than ideal conditions.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 26, 2012)

Lots, actually. Cats, dogs, tortoises, even a pony once  

As far as sixth sense, I agree. I have always had an odd rapport with animals that most people can't understand. I could go outside and pick up wild rabbits and carry them around, and pet wild deer, things like that. It was a rough childhood honestly because I was so in tune with the animals, and they were my best friends, but all the other kids thought I was a weirdo. I was picked on, a LOT. 

Just a couple of days ago I was at one of my daughter's friends house, and I reached down and picked up this little cat. He was laid back in may arms all totally sprawled out, legs akimbo, purring to beat all. The mom turns around and sees me, and hre eyes about bugged out of her head. "That cat won't let ANYONE pick him up... I have never seen him do that!" Dogs are that way with me too. At one time I had a litter of 4 Shar Pei pups that I was fostering. David would let them out and when it was time to come in, he would call and call and they would totally ignore him. If I just softly said "puppies" they would all come at me at a dead run  

I could tell a million stories like that. But then you guys might think I'm weird too, lol


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 26, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Lots, actually. Cats, dogs, tortoises, even a pony once
> 
> As far as sixth sense, I agree. I have always had an odd rapport with animals that most people can't understand. I could go outside and pick up wild rabbits and carry them around, and pet wild deer, things like that. It was a rough childhood honestly because I was so in tune with the animals, and they were my best friends, but all the other kids thought I was a weirdo. I was picked on, a LOT.
> 
> ...



My friend has a sun conure that was attacked by her neighbor's dog a few years ago. Ever since then she HATES strangers. I came to her house the first time, was told the bird would hate me, and within seconds it was nestling into my hair and cooing at me. Now every time I go over the bird goes absolutely nuts if I don't say hi to her first  Still doesn't like anyone else, though. Just everyone in her immediate household... and me


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2012)

Well you are weird. That's why we join this forum, to be with our kind great to be animal weird. I get what your saying, I haven't had the opportunity to come across some of the animals you have, but dogs and cats are a big one with me. I get it from my Dad. Dogs especially just love him.


----------

